# Iphone Theme  (ppc)



## PETER RED (Jan 27, 2007)

EVERYONE ONE I HAVE IT I FINALY DID IT AFTER TRYING ALL DAY TO DO IT I HAVE IT AND THIS IS HOW IT YOU CAN SEE  PICTURES OF MY IPHONE http://flickr.com/photos/okilic/sets/72157594484670553/ 

AND THESE ARE THE ZIPS FOR THE IPHONE 
http://rapidshare.com/files/12979745/osx_wa.rar.html 
http://rapidshare.com/files/12979949/osx_wad.rar.html 

AND THIS IS THE ZIP FOR THE DIALPAD 
http://rapidshare.com/files/12980142/Dialpad_iPhone.rar.htm 

TO INSTALL IT: 
 download the rar files, and extract them into your desktop

for wisbar advance desktop:
copy osx_WAD folder to into your pda in Themes/desktop/ folder
(root/Themes/Desktop/osx_wad/)
and click theme settings icon in the settings panel or the load wisbar advance and click desktop, select theme manager and select the osx_wad theme

for wisbar advance:
copy osx_WA folder into stroge card or the ramdisk folder.. click wisbar advance settings in the programs/wisbar advance/wisbar advance settings… select custom theme, press customize and press import theme button.. select the osx_wa.skin file which you copied to where did you want and press ok… it’s done!

for dialpad skin:
copy the cab file into your pda phone and run in file explorer.. select the root directory to install.. and reset the phone

YOU ARE DONE HOPE YOU LIKE IT!!!


----------



## zahirsayed (Jan 27, 2007)

i already installed it for my wisbar in my dopod838 pro.... its pretty neat but the dialer was givin alot of problems to me like no contact list etc etc.... so i have unistalled it...


----------



## PETER RED (Jan 27, 2007)

what you could do is keep everything else and just not install the dialpad that is why i have the dial pad and the other zips seperate so you have a choice that is what i would suggest


----------



## PETER RED (Jan 27, 2007)

*I Have Found Vista Skin (for Ppc)*

CLICK THIS LINK FOR VISTA PORTABLE EDITION (vga)

http://www.aximsite.com/boards/showthread.php?t=127129 

NOTE: go past the pictures on the site i have given you you will come across a section that says download under there you will find the links


----------



## jerrry (Jan 27, 2007)

wow nice skin. Ca you pls create a VGA version of Dialpad skin?


----------



## PETER RED (Jan 27, 2007)

um i am not shore about a vga version i realy haven't tried i'll see what i can do


----------



## hustle (Jan 28, 2007)

maybe im retarded today. i was able to load the wisbar with the cingular on top.  but i dont see the theme destop folder on my wizard. i have claunch though should i use that as an alternative? or could guide me through something im missing.


----------



## PETER RED (Jan 28, 2007)

That Happend To Me Once Have You Tried To Load It Again?


----------



## cuboosh (Jan 28, 2007)

need to have the dialer look the same in landscape.. plz fix it


----------



## PETER RED (Jan 28, 2007)

don't know what you are talking about


----------



## mikealder (Jan 28, 2007)

A few reasons why you cannot see the desktop:

What is in the folder osx_wa it should be two other folder and files, if you have another folder named osx_wa you have messed up the unzip/ extract files (I did this on my first attempt so its easy done).

Do you actually get to select osx_wa when setting the custom desktop in wisebar advance desktop? - if not try this - go to start/ settings/ today and select the today screen to Windows Default - now see if you can see the osx_wa file in WA Desktop.

Try selecting the file again and for some reason it will appear - looks like others have experianced this as well, I found it frustrating at times to say the least - but its worth it in the end. It works well on the Wizard - Mike


----------



## hustle (Jan 28, 2007)

just did that and i was able to change my theme. but i only see the three themes that came with my device. where is the theme folder located on the 8125.


----------



## mikealder (Jan 28, 2007)

Have you installed WiseBar Advance 2 AND WiseBar Advance 2 DeskTop Plugin to the device? - the Desktop plugin creates the theme folder to put the osx_wad folder in to - Mike


----------



## hustle (Jan 28, 2007)

got it thanks dude. now i just gotta get the hang of the icons


----------



## hustle (Jan 28, 2007)

how do u load the icons. i was able to get the clownfish as my wallpaper and i was able to get the slidelock dock but no slidelock arrow.


----------



## flayzeraynx (Jan 29, 2007)

PETER RED said:


> EVERYONE ONE I HAVE IT I FINALY DID IT AFTER TRYING ALL DAY TO DO IT I HAVE IT AND THIS IS HOW IT YOU CAN SEE  PICTURES OF MY IPHONE http://flickr.com/photos/okilic/sets/72157594484670553/
> 
> AND THESE ARE THE ZIPS FOR THE IPHONE
> http://rapidshare.com/files/12979745/osx_wa.rar.html
> ...

Click to collapse




why do you use exactly my words? this is my theme, and these are my words... ????
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=291120&highlight=iphone
http://www.ozankilic.com/?p=4

this is not your theme, please stop your thread!


----------



## PETER RED (Jan 29, 2007)

you are a liar


----------



## flayzeraynx (Jan 30, 2007)

PETER RED said:


> you are a liar

Click to collapse



are you crazy? you've stolen my words, take a look the dates of topics.. who's posted first ..
and how can you say the flickr page is yours? 


you such a looser


----------



## PETER RED (Jan 30, 2007)

are mate i think you are crazy i created this thread not from your words my words i thought them up and don't call me a loser or i will report you


----------



## hustle (Jan 30, 2007)

got i workin now.

hey flay, is there is a way to show acurate signal strength.  my bluetooth doesnt alert me that i lost signal


----------



## stuart.myers (Jan 31, 2007)

I got this installed by following the directions, but it seems the wallpaper is tiled (it repeats 4 times, only the clock and slidelock are on the top left-most tile, but the) Im using an O2 XDA Exec. it happens in portrait and landscape mode. 

 any ideas?


----------



## mikealder (Jan 31, 2007)

Quite simple the theme is intended for use on QVGA devices ONLY, your Exec is VGA - Mike


----------



## igslartsch (Jan 31, 2007)

*can't find the desktops*

hi everybody. finally i got it working, except the desktop thing. after the "slide"-page there comes just a crappy page with the clock. have i done something wrong? where are the pages with all the cool icons? thx4hlp


----------



## stuart.myers (Jan 31, 2007)

mikealder said:


> Quite simple the theme is intended for use on QVGA devices ONLY, your Exec is VGA - Mike

Click to collapse



Yeah i figured that out late last night, i have been going through resizing everything so that it looks right, has anyone else done this yet?


also on the slide lock... my arrow button does not slide.... is that how the theme works? its just for looks?


----------



## PETER RED (Feb 3, 2007)

it is how the theme works


----------



## BYM (Feb 3, 2007)

PETER RED said:


> it is how the theme works

Click to collapse



Don't you have a Theme *.TSK file, that would be more handy, i don't want to use wisbar advance ?


----------



## newbie2 (Feb 4, 2007)

BYM said:


> Don't you have a Theme *.TSK file, that would be more handy, i don't want to use wisbar advance ?

Click to collapse



If all you want to use are the icons, you could use an all-black .tsk file for the Today Screen and then use cLaunch to set up the icons.

However, if you want to use the docks for the clock and the slider, you have no choice but to use Wisbar.


----------



## rhov23 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Does this theme work in Wm2003se?*

Does this theme work in Wm2003se?

In advance, thanks for the reply


----------



## BYM (Feb 4, 2007)

newbie2 said:


> If all you want to use are the icons, you could use an all-black .tsk file for the Today Screen and then use cLaunch to set up the icons.
> 
> However, if you want to use the docks for the clock and the slider, you have no choice but to use Wisbar.

Click to collapse





You're so right indeed .
It's a shame though, would've been nice to do without wisbar due to slower performance.......


----------



## BYM (Feb 4, 2007)

Besides the dialer skin, is there a Comm Manager skin also?
That one also remains HTC-Blue :s


----------



## ThomasPP (Feb 6, 2007)

Has anyone got this running on a VGA machine (HTC universal)?
Can somebody tell me how to resize it?

Thanks, Tom


----------



## wamoinc (Feb 7, 2007)

*No desktop*

Can amyone help me?  I am having the problem with the desktop not showing up.  Then when I try to change the theme I get an error, something about not being able to copy from application to desktop theme?  I have wisbar advance 2 working fine, just can't get the desktop to load?  Please advise...anyone!


----------



## wratran (Feb 7, 2007)

*Warning On Wisbar Product*

This is a great design. 

The Wisbar software is one of the worst product if you need support. My trial version expires and i purchased a new registration code. They send me a new code, but it does not work. I have been trying to contact them for 2 days and send a lot of emails...YET NO RESPONSE. Look at their website, they do not list any phone numbers...this is a sign of no customer service.

I hope somone can help me...so i can get this great skin to work with other software.


----------



## Clayfree (Feb 7, 2007)

wratran said:


> This is a great design.
> 
> The Wisbar software is one of the worst product if you need support. My trial version expires and i purchased a new registration code. They send me a new code, but it does not work. I have been trying to contact them for 2 days and send a lot of emails...YET NO RESPONSE. Look at their website, they do not list any phone numbers...this is a sign of no customer service.
> 
> I hope somone can help me...so i can get this great skin to work with other software.

Click to collapse



You should post this in the Lakeridge Forums. Chris is VERY responsive.


----------



## wratran (Feb 7, 2007)

I did post it in the Lakeridge forum...but still no respond from him. That is why i want everyone to know the fustration


----------



## Dan D (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi,

Please excuse my ignorance but, are these files compatable with my SPV M600? If so then what the hell am i doing wrong!!!? Dan. D


----------



## newbie2 (Feb 9, 2007)

wratran said:


> This is a great design.
> 
> The Wisbar software is one of the worst product if you need support. My trial version expires and i purchased a new registration code. They send me a new code, but it does not work. I have been trying to contact them for 2 days and send a lot of emails...YET NO RESPONSE. Look at their website, they do not list any phone numbers...this is a sign of no customer service.
> 
> I hope somone can help me...so i can get this great skin to work with other software.

Click to collapse



I had trouble with my registration code working at first, too.  I kept entering it EXACTLY as it was sent to me and kept getting an "invalid code" error message.  I finally figured out that I needed to use my name that I had set up in the phone's Owner Information (the same name I had used for the purchase), instead of my email address.  Then, it worked.

As far as customer support at Lakeridge, I have to agree with the previous poster -- I've always gotten great support through using the forums at Lakeridge, and even through email. I had to email them to get my code when my computer crashed (after my son had been on it) and had a response from them within minutes.


----------



## Vitaminnd (Feb 11, 2007)

*Dazed and confused*

ok. I am a newbie.  I am in desperate need of someone's help. I have a cingular 8125 and for the most part it is pretty much in out of the box condition. I need help puting on this Iphone skin but, from the looks of these previous posts, it seems like you need alot of programs and stuff to make it work. I don't know what a wisbar is, or osx, this all looks like japanese to me. can some one help me out and take it from the top w/ me please?


----------



## PETER RED (Feb 26, 2007)

A Wisbar Is The Program You Need To Do The Skin


----------



## rhov23 (Feb 26, 2007)

*Wisbar*

Search for lakeridge software on google... You need both the Wisbar Advance 2 and the Wisbar desktop plugin... Read through all the forums... I'm 3 weeks into this game, and it is first now that i have really got a grasp about the essentials and some details... Just hang in there buddy! 

And a tip... wait before u start with ROM upgrading etc... It's enough in the beginning to learn the idea of structure, registry, programs and possibilities of your device...


----------



## flayzeraynx (Mar 6, 2007)

hi guys

i've updated the my iphone theme
if you want download and find information, click link down below

http://www.ozankilic.com/?p=31


----------



## jimi (Mar 7, 2007)

*How do i get the phone slider to work*



newbie2 said:


> If all you want to use are the icons, you could use an all-black .tsk file for the Today Screen and then use cLaunch to set up the icons.
> 
> However, if you want to use the docks for the clock and the slider, you have no choice but to use Wisbar.

Click to collapse



All I want is to use the docks(what are docks) for the clock and slider, can someone explain the procedure/configuration required to get the slider/clock working once wisbar has been downloaded.

I


----------



## flayzeraynx (Mar 9, 2007)

HEY GUYS! IPHONE SLIDER IS WORKING NOW! AND THE FLASH FILE HAS BEEN REDISGNED BY ME AND COMPILED BY MY BEST FRIEND (Pixage)!

CLICK HERE TO DOWNLOAD:
http://www.ozankilic.com/?p=31#comment-366


----------



## flayzeraynx (Mar 9, 2007)

here is the re-compiled slider lock.. it doesn’t have a month + day names.. and it’s not fullscreen, you can use the top start bar when the slider is running..

HERE IS THE DOWNLOAD LINK:
http://www.ozankilic.com/?p=31#comment-373


----------



## PETER RED (Mar 11, 2007)

nice work flayzer


----------



## codecrazy (Mar 17, 2007)

running wm2003, not using keyboard theme so it is working fine, but cannot make command bar (bottom menu bar) go away. any solutions?


----------



## flayzeraynx (Mar 23, 2007)

http://www.ozankilic.com/?p=31#comment-610

hey people! here is the new updated slider!

it supports:
* Lock the Pocket PC keyboard inputs - NEW!
* fullscreen without taskbar
* 12 hour support (like “10:22 AM”) - FIXED
* highlighting “slide to unlock” text
* english dates (like “saturday, march 14″)
* error sound plays when tapping anywhere except slider button
* opening sound plays when slider align to right (3 second)

i’m trying to get load external image to background.. it works in flash test file but it not works after the compiled exe file..


----------



## wratran (Mar 29, 2007)

is this not a freeware anymore...phone slider?


----------



## wilson77 (Mar 30, 2007)

Can you provide another link?



flayzeraynx said:


> here is the re-compiled slider lock.. it doesn’t have a month + day names.. and it’s not fullscreen, you can use the top start bar when the slider is running..
> 
> HERE IS THE DOWNLOAD LINK:
> http://www.ozankilic.com/?p=31#comment-373

Click to collapse


----------



## wilson77 (Apr 1, 2007)

flayzeraynx said:


> here is the re-compiled slider lock.. it doesn’t have a month + day names.. and it’s not fullscreen, you can use the top start bar when the slider is running..
> 
> HERE IS THE DOWNLOAD LINK:
> http://www.ozankilic.com/?p=31#comment-373

Click to collapse



Thanks for this lovely theme but I am unable to get to the screen where those cool icons are/ I just get a first page with Digital clock and slidedock is there but there is no text on the slidedock...

I am trying it on Prophet and I downloaded this theme from above link...

Could you please suggest?


----------



## gasman2003 (Apr 1, 2007)

*Iphone theme*

the 'iphone' unlocker and launcher interface for the pocket pc is out.

Check it out

Go to http://rychlicki.net/en/2007/04/01/174 for downloads.

Source in ppl included

happy programming


----------



## marscandybars (Apr 2, 2007)

Anyone having issues with landscape mode? Mine shifts all out of proportion


----------



## benjimatt (Apr 2, 2007)

i may almost have it working. im posting some excecutables that worked in the ppl program with no errors. these should work for a 240x240 device

i am including the original one that works and two extra that should work but dont

http://www.mediafire.com/?10qjojjmery


----------



## Lovok (Oct 28, 2007)

http://rapidshare.com/files/12979745/osx_wa.rar.html is not working :-( Please reupload. Thx


----------



## hsco (Oct 28, 2007)

I really love this theme, but the only problem that I have when i open the phone it loses the background everything but the iphone theme bars. I have a mogul wm6 is this compatiable for this unit ? And when I close the phone back w/ all my settings for the buttons, they don't work ?? It's very annoying that the program doesn't stick. If i do a shut down I lose all settings until I hit the wisbar advance and it comes back but i have to redo the buttons all over again.

Please get back to me asap.

Thank You


----------



## new2pda's (Oct 28, 2007)

PETER RED said:


> EVERYONE ONE I HAVE IT I FINALY DID IT AFTER TRYING ALL DAY TO DO IT I HAVE IT AND THIS IS HOW IT YOU CAN SEE  PICTURES OF MY IPHONE http://flickr.com/photos/okilic/sets/72157594484670553/
> 
> AND THESE ARE THE ZIPS FOR THE IPHONE
> http://rapidshare.com/files/12979745/osx_wa.rar.html
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi Peter I have tried to add this iphone theme to my Mogul 6800, I got it to work but the only problem I am having w/ it is that when I slide to open my phone the them of the background turns to a blue screen. Is this suppose to happen ? And when I close it back it goes back to it's iphone theme but if i make a short cut links on the button they get all erased out, and I have to redo them. It's very annoying if I have to do this everytime I open and slide my phone open, or if I have to do a shutdown and bring it back up again.

Please help Pete I really like this iphone theme and I would like for it to work when I open and close the phone. 

Thank You !! Waiting on your reply. Have a nice day, sorry to have so much to say but I'm a newbie at this.


----------



## PETER RED (Oct 31, 2007)

i love soccer who likes soccer oh and who likes iphone i do????????? hehe


----------



## PETER RED (Oct 31, 2007)

um well i am not sure what is wrong with your device new 2 pda's this didnt happen to me when i did it and i don't think it happend to anyone else so i am starting to think its your phone but to be onest not sure??


----------



## PETER RED (Oct 31, 2007)

dont think it is compadable hsco.


----------



## 1stITMAN (Nov 22, 2007)

*Is it possible to install theme to XDA II with WM6*

I would like to install this on XDA II WM6, what do I require?


----------



## ahmeed80 (Dec 17, 2007)

could u please upload the files again and better if u choose some other upload site than megaupload or rapidshare...both these sucks...


----------



## Icy1906 (Dec 19, 2007)

*iphones themes*

I'm having trouble with the whole process.  Please help


----------



## Spencerfitch (Dec 21, 2007)

cant get the theme to work right... i click import.. i click osx_wad and i click ok and nothing happens.. whats the deal with it?


----------



## PETER RED (Dec 22, 2007)

have you put the file in the right folder??


----------



## nrnreddy (Apr 22, 2008)

*Where do I find themes folder on Mogul*

Hi, I am new in using the Mogul Phone. I connected my phone to the laptop and tried to copy the iphone theme to the themes folder on my phone but I just couldnt locate the folder. Please enlighten me with how to install the theme to the Themes folder. I think there are a lot of  guys who would benefit fromt his.


Thanks


----------



## invalidpost (Apr 23, 2008)

i had this installed for about a week... got bored with it and ultimatly created a tab in P+4 and loaded up an iPhone icon set... works just as good as the real thing.

.... or if you want a dedicated app to handle your iPoney envy try iFonz-0.9.6... do a search for it.  It actually works some of the apps faster than WM6 and you dont have to purchase licenses for wisebar and desktop.... although I highly recommend using this as well...... there great for modifying all sorts of great stuff...

QVGA as far as I know..... there might be a VGA version out there.


----------



## garza314 (Jul 12, 2008)

*error in the url link*

there seems to be an error in this url link http://rapidshare.com/files/12979745/osx_wa.rar.html   the other links work fine and are downloadable... but this one is not... i just got my mogul and wanted to convert it to a iphone theme.. if any of you can help me i'd really appreciate it!! thanks!


----------



## quigondjin (Nov 18, 2008)

*newbie...*

hi guys, i really love this iphone theme, and i tried to use this theme on my dopod 838pro on WM6.
but i cannot find the root directory like u said for pasting the osx_WAD folder (for wisbar advance desktop:
copy osx_WAD folder to into your pda in Themes/desktop/ folder
(root/Themes/Desktop/osx_wad/)

sorry for this newbie question but i really need help to find the folder..
thx guys


----------



## xuijian (Dec 24, 2008)

*Installation Issues*

I had the same issues with installation, it not starting together, at one point the thing was just restarting mindlessly! 

Anywayz, thought I had been scammed as it was a free version and it was some kind of virus...so went back and bought one that you have to pay for from www.windowsmobileiphone.com worked perfectly then...have had it for 2 months now!

What experiences have you guys had??


----------

